# medication search



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell us if these medications are available in Cyprus::Thyroxine: Atenolol: Ramipril: Simvastatin. Are these available by prescription, or over the counter???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Almost all brands of medication are available in Cyprus. In some cases they may have different names as they are manufactured in Greece or even in some cases here in Cyprus but they are basically the same medicines.
Many are available over the counter but if you need a prescription for any the doctors are very reasonable in their charges.
It should be noted however that medication is expensive and you should try to find a health insurance company who will cover you for medcation

Regards
Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you register at your local hospital then you should be able to get all of these after an appointment with the doctor. All you will have to pay is the token charge for visiting the doctor ( it cost me 2 Euros). Simvastatin and Ramipril are definately available this way as I have received Simvastatin and was offered Ramipril as an alternative for my tablets. I am not sure about Atenolol and Thyroxine but I would think they are OK as they are not new or expensive medications. 

If you wanted, Simvastatin, Ramipril and Atenolol could be bought over the counter at a pharmacy as Veronica has mentioned. 

The medications you mention are for long-term medical conditions. You would only get cover on Health Insurance for the relevant pre-existing conditions if you could cease medication for a period....I don't think that is an option Thyroxine, is it?


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. You are right, I can't do without my Thyroxine. We are coming out for a holiday soon, I will look into them then. Thanks again.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We are just back, holiday went to ,Chemist with a list of meds 
she was happyto look and price them all for us most were cheper than scipt
Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I was just talking to someone who has diabetes and takes tablets. They have a pre-existing condition ad just got health insurance through the Hellenic Bank. Might be worth a try...


----------

